
A Premier U.S. Drug Company Became a Virus ‘Super Spreader’ - wallflower
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/12/us/coronavirus-biogen-boston-superspreader.html
======
pm_me_ur_fullz
The point of what the rest of us are doing is to _slow_ the spread, not be
_surprised_ that it does spread in ironic ways.

I hope no more energy is put on irrelevant investigative journalism like this.
Proactive mayors and governors slowed it down in their areas, letting
hospitals deal with their current bandwidth and give time to increase their
bandwidth, so the rest of us can be bussed through.

~~~
dplgk
Seems to be a pointless fluff piece so some people can say "see, not my fault"

